# LeMond Big Sky (SL) or Croix De Fer?



## khung123 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi,

I am looking for a bike for next year's Lifecycle AIDS ride from San Francisco to Los Angeles. This will be my first road bike. I am very close to choose between Lemond Big Sky SL and Croix De Fer. I have visited a few shops and received different opinions. One thinks Big Sky provides more comfort with the upright position and is better for long-distance ride. Another thinks steel bike (Croix De Fer) is more solid. 

I am new to long-distance bike ride. I just want to find a good bike which helps me complete the entire ride. Any suggestions regarding these two bikes will be appreciated!

Thanks,

K


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

It's hard to make a suggestion on a bike without knowing anything about the rider. But, on the AIDS ride, you are definitely more likely to see riders on road bikes as opposed to the Big Sky, which is a glorified hybrid. If you are in decent shape I would go for the Croix de Fer. It's a better bike and if you decide that you like cycling as a sport, it would definitely be more suitable for other group riders, training riders, and racing if you decide to go that route. But, to answer your inital question: either bike will get you to the end of the AIDS ride (assuming you a physically fit and the bike fits you well). The difference is that in what you sacfrifice in comfort with the Croix you gain in increased mph, better bike handling, and higher re-sale value if you decide you don't like the sport. Plus, it's just a better bike.

I'm biased towards steel, especially new riders. My pick: the Croix.


----------

